# Marinade for Chicken



## Katherine (May 22, 2002)

Marinade for Chicken

1/4 cup cider vinegar	
3 tablespoons whole grain mustard	
3 cloves garlic, peeled and minced	
1 lime, juiced	
1/2 lemon, juiced	
1/2 cup brown sugar	
1 1/2 teaspoons salt	
6 tablespoons olive oil	
 ground black pepper to taste	

In a large, nonreactive container, thoroughly mix cider vinegar, whole grain mustard, garlic, lime juice, lemon juice, brown sugar, and salt. Whisk in olive oil and pepper. Place chicken in the mixture. Cover, and marinate chicken in the refrigerator 8 hours, or overnight.	

Preheat an outdoor grill for high heat, and lightly oil grate.	

Place chicken on the prepared grill, and cook 10 minutes per side, until no longer pink and juices run clear. Discard remaining marinade.


----------

